# dont la sonorité se confondait avec le battement du sang dans ses oreilles quant il avait la fièvre



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
dans la biographie de Philip Dick de E. Carrère (_Je suis vivant et vous êtes morts_), je suis tombé sur une phrase dont le sens ne m'est pas très claire. On vient de dire que Dick adolescent faisait souvent un rêve pendant lequel il cherchait un numéro rare d'un magazine où il y avait une histoire intitulée "L'empire n'aura jamais fin". Puis le narrateur ajoute: 
"Il passait ses journées à se répéter le titre de l'histoire, dont la sonorité finit par se confondre avec le battement du sang dans ses oreilles quant il avait la fièvre".
Le sens est:
1) quand il avait la fièvre, la sonorité de ce titre finissait par se confondre avec le battement du sang dans ses oreille (donc il a eu plusieurs fois la fièvre pendant cette periode)?
2) un fois qu'il avait eu la fièvre la sonorité de ce titre finit par se confondre avec le battement du sang dans ses oreille (donc il a eu une fois la fièvre pendant cette periode)?
3) la sonorité de ce titre finissait par se confondre avec le battement du sang qu'il entendait dans ses oreilles quand il avait la fièvre (il n'a pas forcément eu la fièvre, il s'agit d'une comparaison entre ce qu'il entend dans ses oreilles maintenant et ce qu'il entend quand il a la fièvre)?
Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

Je dirais... aucun des trois ! 

L'imparfait de _quand il avait la fièvre _indique qu'il l'a eue plusieurs fois, et même de manière relativement habituelle.

Le passé simple de _finir _nous indique quant à lui qu'il n'était pas sujet à des épisodes fiévreux durant lesquels la confusion des sonorités finissait par survenir, mais qu'à partir d'un certain moment de sa vie, le bruit du sang dans ses oreilles durant ses fièvres et la sonorité du titre qu'il se répétait se sont systématiquement confondus pour lui.


----------



## simenon

Merci tilt. Mais alors, si j'ai bien compris votre réponse, ce phénomène se passe quand il a vraiment la fièvre. C'est cela? Il n'y a pas de comparaison entre deux phénomènes différents (sensation que l'on a quand on a la fièvre et sensation due à cette idée fixe). N'est-ce pas? A partir d'un certain moment cette pensée devient tellement présente que, toutes les fois qu'il a la fièvre, il confond la sonorité du titre et le bruit du sang.


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, oui, il a bel et bien été sujet à des fièvres plus ou moins fréquentes. Et ce que j'imagine, c'est que lors de ces épisodes fiévreux, Dick a finit par se die que le bruit du sang dans ses tempes le faisait penser à la sonorité de ce titre qui, déjà, l'obsédait.


----------



## simenon

Ok. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Roméo31

Simenon,
N'as-tu pas déjà posé cette question ici ou sur un autre forum ?


----------



## simenon

Je ne sais pas. J'ai cherché ici et je ne l'ai pas trouvée parmi mes discussions, donc je crois que non.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir tout le monde.
Pour moi, qu'il ait eu ou non la fièvre, c'est en permanence que la sonorité du titre lui rappelait le bruit du sang dans ses oreilles quand il avait la fièvre, ce qui correspond à la troisième interprétation du message #1. Je ne pense pas qu'il faille prendre à la lettre la confusion des deux sonorités et qu'il s'agit seulement de leur ressemblance. Si la bonne interprétation était que la confusion des deux sonorités ne se produisait que lorsqu'il avait la fièvre, je crois qu'on aurait écrit : _dont la sonorité finit par se confondre quand il avait la fièvre avec le battement du sang dans ses oreilles_.


----------



## Roméo31

A mon sens aussi, l'interprétation la plus vraisemblable est  la 3e interprétation hypothétique  de Simenon. Il s'agirait d'une  *comparaison* *et même d'une identité,* que sert à exprimer "finit par se confondre avec", entre :
- la sonorité du titre de l'histoire et
- le battement du sang dans les oreilles tel qu'il le ressentait quand il lui arrivait d'être fiévreux.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Simenon,

Pour moi aussi c'est 3) sans hésitation. 
(Pas trop compris le titre de l'histoire par contre...)


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup,
en effet moi aussi je trouve que du point de vue logique la triosième hypothèse est la plus probable. Ce qui dépiste un peu est peut-être le verbe "confondre" au lieu de "ressembler", car il fait penser à une coexistence en même temps des deux sensations.
Je peux donc lire la phrase ainsi: "dont la sonorité finit par *ressembler *au battement du sang dans ses oreilles *qu'il entendait* quand il avait la fièvre"?

p.s. pour comprendre le titre de l'histoire il faudrait lire Valis de Ph. Dick.


----------



## nicduf

Pour moi également c'est la troisième hypothèse


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Il est écrit "se confondre" et non ressembler". Il ne s'agit donc pas d'une simple ressemblance.

"Se confondre" signifie soit "se mêler", "s'unir", soit "être impossible à distinguer" (ex. du second sens :_  Les maisons des paysans, coiffées d'un chaume poli par le temps, se confondaient avec les champs voisins : leurs briques ternes avaient pris la couleur de la glaise jaunâtre : Grand Robert, éd. _2014_)._

En l'espèce, à mon sens, la sonorité du titre de l'histoire se mêlait au battement du sang dans les oreilles tel qu'il le ressentait quand il lui arrivait d'être fiévreux. Les deux sons se mêlaient même au point de n'en faire plus qu'un.


----------



## simenon

Je vous remercie Roméo, mais je ne comprends pas bien votre réponse. Je sais que "ressembler" et "se mêler" ne signifient pas la même chose, mais, compte tenu de votre réponse précedente, je me serais attendue à lire que le sens n'était pas "ressembler" mais "devenir égal". Si vous etes d'accord qu'il n'est pas malade, et qu'il s'agit d'une "comparaison et même d'une idéntité" (comme vous le dites), je ne vois pas comment les deux sons peuvent se mêler dans ses oreilles, sinon dans le sens que la sonorité du titre ressemble à tel point à celle du battement du sang qu'il croit entendre justement le battement de sang (mais en réalité non, il n'entend pas le sang, il entend le titre dont il est obsédé). Est-ce que vous entendiez dire cela? En ce cas on est d'accord (j'ai employé le verbe "ressembler" faute de mieux).


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai voulu marquer qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une simple comparaison et, à cet égard, du résultat d'une comparaison qui serait une simple ressemblance. Cela va au-delà... Il y a une "confusion" entre les deux choses.

Ensuite, dans le présent contexte,  il est assez difficile de rendre par un synonyme l'idée exprimée par "se confondre".  Et je comprends que vous ayez eu des difficultés à comprendre. D'ailleurs, votre réaction me conduit à préciser et à compléter mon propos, comme suit :

Dans la mesure ou l'auteur (ou le traducteur) a employé ce verbe pron. (dont les sens sont ceux qu'indiquent le GR 2014 ou le GLi 2016 *("se mêler, s'unir, au point de ne plus se distinguer"*), on est obligé de tenir compte de cela pour l'interprétation.

Dès lors, il est permis d'avancer que la sonorité (="qualité de ce qui est sonore") répétée  du titre de l'histoire a fini par se mêler (se mélanger) aux battements de son cœur ressentis dans les oreilles (quand il lui arrivait d'être fiévreux), au point qu'il n'a plus pu (à partir donc d'un moment donné) distinguer la première des seconds. Les deux éléments s'embrouillaient dans son esprit, et il ne les percevait donc plus distinctement, séparément (cf. l'ex. de l'Académie, à l'article "confondre" : "[...] toutes mes idées se confondent, tout s'embrouille dans mon esprit.").

Il y a une seconde interprétation possible, selon laquelle, à partir d'un certain moment et alors même qu'il continuait à se répéter le titre de l'histoire, il n'a plus perçu la sonorité de ce titre  mais seulement ses battements cardiaques (dans les oreilles, etc.).

Dans la 1re interprétation, les deux éléments  se mêlent, à telle enseigne que la personne  finit par ne plus pouvoir les distinguer, les différencier.  Dans la seconde, un des deux éléments disparaît, et seul subsiste donc l'autre (les battements ressentis, etc.)

Pour ma part, je privilégie la 1re interprétation, car elle est plus conforme sémantiquement au verbe "se confondre" (cf. ci-dessus).).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je ne vois pas en quoi l'utilisation du verbe se confondre imposerait la concomitance des deux sons...
Même si Philip K. Dick était sujet à de fréquentes fièvres (je ne connais pas sa vie, mais c'est plausible), l'interprétation 3) resterait possible. La rythmique du titre répété et celui du battement du sang dans ses oreilles quand son cœur s'accélère (pour cause de fièvre) peuvent finir par se confondre dans son esprit, si bien qu'il pouvait ne plus savoir distinguer quand il était fiévreux de quand il ne faisait que répéter en boucle ce titre. Non ? Bref, c'est l'impression que j'ai eu en lisant la phrase citée.


----------



## Roméo31

C'est une variante de l'interprétation n° 3...


----------

